# Aquasoil



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Amazonia does. Usually takes 3-5 weeks or it to stop ime. Can't tell you about fluval though


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you pick the stuff up at like petsmart or local stores? I would just order it off ebay, but I dont know how much I would need for my 55g nor do I want to pay shipping for something I can just go pick up down the street.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Aquahollics said:


> Can you pick the stuff up at like petsmart or local stores? I would just order it off ebay, but I dont know how much I would need for my 55g nor do I want to pay shipping for something I can just go pick up down the street.


I believe there is a calculator here that'll tell you how many pounds of substrate you'll need. Petco/petsmart do not carry any ADA products because it's too expensive. Some LFS will be stocked with ADA products but you should call ahead of time to make sure.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

What are you planning to use it for?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can get Fluval Stratum online at amazon often for free shipping. However it provides almost zero buffering capabilities

I'd go with ADA Aquasoil, ordering from AFA might be your best bet. Or call up your LFS's


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

mistahoo said:


> I believe there is a calculator here that'll tell you how many pounds of substrate you'll need. Petco/petsmart do not carry any ADA products because it's too expensive. Some LFS will be stocked with ADA products but you should call ahead of time to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


Where's is this calculator you speak of? With that being the case I will just order Amazonia online... I only need enough to fill the space around and in between the rock and manzanita for my HC dsm and eventually some needle leaf java. You think a 4.4lb bag would be enough?


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Aqua, No one in colorado stocks ADA anymore. an if they do I havent found them yet. Your best bet is to go with an aquaforest order. 

But I have been informed it is not a good idea to use it with discus. I dont know if you have kept them before but they will make a mess of the soil, so I have been told. I am going to redo my 55 and just use my current eco complete, black sand mix for the tank. less headaches i think in the long run.

Curt


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Aquasoil is sold by the liter 9 liters is a little big bigger than a 20lb bag of fluorite. Just google aquarium substrate calculator and it will have the spot to put in the footprint of the tank and convert liters to inches to get an approximate of how many bags you need


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was comming up with about 6 for a 3" depth in my 55. I think we just wants to cap his sand if I am not mistaken so I would say 2-3 bags would be more then enough.

Curt


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

I just ordered one 4.4lb bag of fluval online for $15... I have nothing but time so if it's not enough ill just order more. Aye, I was just planning on putting a 3-4'' layer of the aquasoil inbetween and around the rock in the picture just for the HC carpet and some needle leaf java. The rest will be sand.

I am planning on introducing discus Curt, but before I do the tank will have been well established by then with a dsm HC carpet. Not too worried about them digging up the soil at that point. I have kept discus in the past, of course that was in a hardscaped tank with sand lol...


----------

